# door chime not working



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

This might be the most ridiculous part of the truck to fail, but it keeps landing me with a dead battery: The little door chime that rings whenever you leave the lights on stopped working. It wouldn't be a problem except for the fact that I leave the house when it's dark out and get to work when the sun is up. I'm usually pretty good about turning the lights off during my drive, but I forget to do it about once a month, and I'm getting tired of jumpstarting the truck.

Here's the story on the chime: It rings when I leave the key in the ignition and open the door. It doesn't ring when I leave the lights on and open the door.

Any advice on where to start looking? Thanks!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

that chime is located by ur left foot in the side of the truck..

it is in the lowest part of the super structure..so you have to remove the panel to get to it..


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks! Are there different chimes for the door and the lights? Or is it all routed through the same one?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

door and lights should be the same mechanisim..

it is the lower one the top one is seat belt timer...


----------

